# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آموزش نحوه پیکربندی Router های Cisco

## Identifier

با توجه به نیازهای دوستان تصمیم به ایجاد این تاپیک گرفتم که میتونه هر چند مختصر شما را در امتحانات CCNA یاری کند با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دوستان گرامی .

*قسمت نخست آشنایی با انواع اتصالات LAN در روترهای سیسکو*

1- پورت Ethernet که درگاه آن از نوع RJ-45 بوده و با استفاده از کابل RJ-46 میتوان به Hub و یا Switch متصل شد.

2- درگاه T1/E1 WAN که درگاه آن از نوع RJ-48C/CA81A بوده و با استفاده از کابل rollover میتوان با شبکه های E1 و یا T1 ارتباط برقرار کرد.

3- درگاه Consol که درگاه آن 8 پینی است و که با استفاده از کابل rollover میتوان با پورت سریال کامپیوتر ارتباط برقرار کرد.

4- درگاه AUX که درگاه آن 8 پینی است و میتوان با استفاده از کابل rollover با مودم ارتباط برقرار کرد.

5- درگاه BRI S/T نوع درگاه آن RJ-48C/CA81A است و با استفاده از کابل RJ-45 میتوان با دستگاه های NT1 و با PINX ارتباط برقرار کرد.

6- درگاه BRI U WAN که درگاه آن از نوع RJ-49C/CA11A است و با استفاده از کابل RJ-45 میتوان به شبکه ISDN ارتباط برقرار کرد.

7- درگاه سریال که با استفاده از کابلهای DTE/DCE به مودم های سریال متصل می شود .

*نحوه اتصال به Router برای پیکربندی آن :*

ابتدا کابل rollover کنسول را به درگاه console روتر متصل کردن و طرف دیگر آن را به پورت سریال کامپیوتر سپس نرم افزار Hyper Terminal را اجرا کرده و تنظیمات مربوط به port Setting را به صورت زیر انجام دهید :


Bit per Second : 9600
Data bits : 8
Parity : none
Stop bits : 1
Flow control : none


پس از انجام تنظیمات فوق و تایید آن شما به روتر متصل شده اید و میتوانید پیکر بندی را شروع کنید.

----------


## mhjb

آقای ذولقدری اولا خیلی ممنون از اینکه این بحث رو شروع کردید. ثانیا یه خواهش داشتم (چون من مبتدی هستم) اگه میشه در مورد این کابل rollover  که گفتید بیشتر توضیح بدید. چون من فکر می‌کردم با کابل شبکه متصل میشه آخه من دیده بودم به صورت ریموت کنترلش میکنند. ضمنا من یه search کوچیک کردم یه کابل‌های RJ45 هستن که دو سرشون کاملا عکس هم است به اونا می‌گند rollover Cable . حالا نمی‌دونم این با اون چه فرقی می‌کنه.
ممنون

----------


## Identifier

> ضمنا من یه search کوچیک کردم یه کابل‌های RJ45 هستن که دو سرشون کاملا عکس هم است به اونا می‌گند rollover Cable . حالا نمی‌دونم این با اون چه فرقی می‌کنه.


این همون هست فقط با این تفاوت که در یکطرف آن رابطی به نام RJ-45 to DB9 adapter متصل میشود تا شما بتونید با استفاده از پورت سریال با روتر ارتباط برقرار کنید.




> چون من فکر می‌کردم با کابل شبکه متصل میشه آخه من دیده بودم به صورت ریموت کنترلش میکنند


این کار هم امکان  توسط Telnet و یا پروتکل SNMP امکان پذیر است . البته پس از اینکه با استفاده از کنسول تنظیمات اولیه انجام شود.

موفق باشید

----------


## Identifier

*آشنایی با خط فرمان*

در IOS های سیسکو میانبر هایی برای وارد کردن دستورات در نظر گرفته شده است که 
در کار کردن و پیکر بندی بسیار مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند . اما زمانی که شما امتحانات Cisco را میدهید بایستی فرامین را به طور کامل بنویسید .

به عنوان مثال برای نوشتن دستور Enable کاقی است En را تایپ کنید و کلید Tab را فشار دهید . پس از زدن دکمه Tab فرمان En کامل می شود و به صورت Enable در می آید. در بعضی از ورژن های IOS حتی دیگر نیاز به زدن کلید Tab نمی باشد و پس از آن با زدن کلید enter دستور مربوطه اجرا می شود. البته در صورتی که دستوری مشابه وجود نداشته باشد.

 
Router>en = Router>enab = Router>enable
و یا
Router>conf t = Router>config t = Router>configure terminal
 و یا 
Router> en [tab]= Router>enable


*Question Mark*
با استفاده از علامت سوال میتوانید از پارمترهای دستورها و موارد دیگر استفاده کنید برای درک بهتر به مثال های زیر توجه کنید :

دستور 

 
Router#?
 

تمامی فرامین موجود در mod جاری را برای شما نمایش میدهد

دستور 

 
Router#c?
clear clock
 
لیست تمامی فرامینی که با حرف C آغاز میشوند را نمایش می دهد.

دستور 

Router#clock set ?

پازامترهای فرمان مورد نظر را به شما نمایش میدهد. در صورتی که فرمان مورد نظر نیاز به پارامتر داشته باشد و شما آن فرمان را بدون پارامتر وارد کرده باشید با خطا مواجه خواهید شد :

 
Router#clock
% Incomplete Command


اما در صورتی که پارامترها به طور کامل مقدار دهی شود با هیچ خطایی مواجه نخواهید شد و دوباره به خط فرمان باز خواهید گشت :

 
Router#clock set 17:20:00 10 July 2005
Router#
 

*دستور enable*

با استفاده از دستور

 
Router>enable
Router#


شما از حالت user mode به حالت privileged mode انتقال پیدا میکنید که اجازه تغییرات در پبکر بندی را به شما داده می شود.

*دستور exit*

با استفاده از دستور exit شما یک مرحله به عقب باز خواهید گشت چنانچه در حالت privileged یاشید به حالت user باز خواهید گشت و چنانچه در حالت user باشید با اجرا کردن این دستور از کنسول خارج خواهید شد به مثال های زیر توجه کنید :

 
Router(config-if)#exit
Router(config)#exit
Router#exit
Router>exit


*دستور disable*
با استفاده از این دستور شما از حالت privileged به حالت user mode انتقال پیدا خواهید کرد.

*دستور logout*
عملکرد این دستور همانند دستور exit می باشد.

*دستور setup*
در صورتی که startup configuration وجود نداشته باشد (هیچ تنظیمی انجام نشده باشد( این دستور به صورت خودکار اجرا می شود و شما را وارد محیط setup میکند و میتوانید تنظیمات محدودی را انجام دهید . استفاده از این دستور برای آزمایش اصلا توصیه نمی شود و باعث از بین رفتن پیکر بندی موجود می شود .

*دستور terminal editing*
در صورتی که این دستور فعال باشد کلید های جهتی برای مشاهده و اجرای فرامین قبلی مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد .

نحوه فعال کردن :

 
Router#terminal editing
Router#
 

نحوه غیر فعال کردن :

 
Router#terminal no editing
Router#


*دستور History :*
با استفاده از این دستور میتوان size history مربوط به فرامن را که با استفاده از کلید های جهتی میتوان به آنها دسترسی داشت مشخص کرد که به صورت پیشفرض عدد 10 می باشد. نحوه تنظیم کردن آن به شکل زیر است :
 
Router#terminal history size 25


نحوه برگرداندن history به حالت پیشفرض :

Router#no terminal history size 25

*دستور show* 
با استفاده از این دستور میتوان از پیکربندی و مشخصات اجزا مختلف روتر آگاهی پیدا کرد به مثال زیر توجه کنید :

 
Router#show version

دستور فوق از مشخصات مربوط به IOS روتر آگاهی پیدا میکنید.

 
Router#show flash

اطلاعات مربوط به flash memory را به شما ارائه می دهد.

 
Router#show history

دستورات موجود در بافر را به شما نمایش می دهد.

----------


## Identifier

*حالت های مختلف روتر - Router Modes*
*1-* 

 
Router>

روتر در حالت user می باشد.

*2-* 

 
Router#

روتر در حالت Privileged می باشد.

*3-* 

 
Router(config)#

در حالت سراسری پیکر بندی می باشد.

*4-*

 
Router(config-if)

روتر در حالت پیکربندی یک interface می باشد.

*5-*

 
Router(config-subif)

روتر در حالت پیکربندی یک sub interface می باشد.

*6-*

 
 Router(config-Line)

حالت پبکر بندی Line


حالت های ذکر شده تمامی حالت های موجود نیست بلکه جهت آشنایی به state های مختلف در اینجا ذکر شده و فرامین router در تمامی حالت ها قابل اجرا نیستند. و برای اجرای فرامین توجه کنید که در حالت مربوطه قرار داشته باشید.

----------


## Arash.Abdollahi

سلام
با تشکر از ارائه ی این مطالب ، اگه ممکنه در فرصت مناسب باتعدادی config ،ip کردن روتر (مثلا 2600 )رو توضیح دهید

----------


## Identifier

> سلام
> با تشکر از ارائه ی این مطالب ، اگه ممکنه در فرصت مناسب باتعدادی config ،ip کردن روتر (مثلا 2600 )رو توضیح دهید


در قسمت های پایانی این بحث conifguration کامل چند روتر را مورد بررسی قرار خواهیم داد.موفق باشید.

----------


## Identifier

*نحوه تغییر دادن نام router*


ابتدا با استفاده از کابل consol به روتر متصل می شویم و سپس از حالت user به حالت privileged می رویم و بهد به حالت پیکربندی کلی و سپس دستور تغییر نام را وارد میکنیم که این مراحل برای تغییر دادن پیکر بندی یکسان است و فقط قسمت آخر تغییر می کنید.

برای تغییر دادن نام router از دستور hostname استفاده می شود. مراحل انجام آن طبق توضیحات ارائه شده به شرح ذیل است :


router>
router>en
router# conf t
router (config)# hostname TestRouter
TestRouter (config)#


برای تغییر پیکربندی بایستی در حالت 


router (config)#


قرار داشته باشید که مراحل رفتن به این حالت را مشاهده کردید در قسمت های بعدی این مراحل را تکرار نخواهیم کرد.

----------


## Identifier

*تنظیمات مربوط به پسوردها*

*دستور enable password* 
با استفاده از این دستور میتوان برای زمانی که میخواهیم از حالت user به حالت privileged برویم پسورد تعریف کنیم و روش تعریف کدن آن هم به شکل زیر است :


Router(config)#enable password 123456


*دستور enable secret* 
این دستور نیز همانند دستور قبلی است با این تفاوت که پسورد به صورت رمز شده ذخیره میشود و توصیه بر این است که از enable secret استتفاده شود . روش تعریف آن هم به شکل زیر است :


Router(config)#enable secret 123654


به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که هیچگاه نمی توانید برای enable secret و enable password کلمه رمز یکسانی انتخاب کنید

----------


## Identifier

*آشنایی با دستور Show*

دستور show یکی از پرکاربرد ترین فرمان روتر میباشد که شما را از وضعیت های مختلف روتر آگاه میکند در اینجا به بررسی این دستور خواهیم پرداخت :

دستور زیر تمامی دسوتر های show را نشان میدهد.

Router#show ?


دستور زیر مشخصات تمامی interface ها را به شما نشان می دهد .


Router#show interfaces


دستور زیر تنها مشخصات اینترفیس Serial 0 را به شما نشان میدهد و بطور کلی شما مشخصات را به Serial 0 محدود کرده اید.:

 
Router#show interface serial 0


دستور زیر تمامی IP آدرس های که برای interface ها در نظر گرفته شده و وضعیتشان را به شما نشان میدهد :

 
Router#show ip interface brief


دستور زیر ساعت را به شما نشان میدهد :

 
show clock


دستور زیر که یکی از پرکاربرد تری فرامین میباشد تنظیمات پیشفرضی که router هنگام بالا آمدن آن را لود میکند نمایش می دهد :


Router#show startup-config


دستور زیر تنظیماتی که در حال حاضر در حال اجرا هست را نمایش میدهد که ممکن است با startup-config یکی باشد و یا اینکه متفاوت باشد با استفاده از دستور write میتونید اون را تبدیل به startup-config کنید :


Router#show running-config


فرامین فوق تنها برخی از دستورهایی بود که با استفاده از show قابل انجام است.

----------


## Identifier

*رمز نگاری کلمات عبور Password Encryption*

در ابتدا بایستی با استفاده از دستور زیر ابتدا سرویس password Encryption را فعال کنید سپس کلمات عبور را تعریف کنید که آنها به صورت رمز شده ذخیره می شوند در انتهای کار بایستی دوباره سرویس را غیر فعال سازید . پس از غیر فعال کردن این سرویس پسورد ها کماکان به صورت رمز شده باقی می مانند.

فعال سازی password Encryption :


Router(config)#service password-encryption


تغییر enable password :


Router(config)#enable password cisco


غیر فعال سازی دوباره سرویس encryption :


Router(config)#no service password-encryption


نکته 1: پس به توجه به گفته های این بحث و مباحث قبلی برای غیر فعال ساخت هر دستور کافی است کلمه no را به ابتدای آن اضافه کنیم.


توجه : به این دیلیل این سرویس در انتها بایستی غیر فعال شود که در بعضی موارد درAuthtication با مشکل مواجه می شویم.

----------


## Identifier

*نحوه تنظیم کردن interface Serial :*
ابتدا بایستی وارد حالت پیکر بندی Serial 0/0 شویم :

 
Router(config)#int s0/0
Router(config-if)#


جهت نوشتن توضیحات برای interface از دستور Description استفاده می کنیم :

 
Router(config-if)#description Internet Link


طریقه تنظیم کردن IP بر روی این Interface :

 
Router(config-if)#ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0


زمانی که از کابل DCE استفاده می کنیم بایستی حتما تنظیمات clock rate انجام شود که نحوه تنظیم کزدن آن از قرار زیر است :

 
Router(config-if)#clock rate 56000


نحوه فعال کردن Interface Serial :

 
Router(config-if)#no shut

----------


## Identifier

*نحوه پیکر بندی کارت شبکه روتر و یا FastEthernet*

1- ابتدا وارد حالت پیکر بندی Ethernet می شویم :

 
Router(config)#interface FastEthernet 0/0

توجه داشته باشید که در بعضی از روتر ها به جای FastEthernet بایستی Ethernet تایپ شود.

2- با استفاده از دستور description توضیحات لازمه را برای آن اضافه میکنیم :
 
Router(config-if)#description Accounting LAN


3-با استفاده از دستور IP به عملیات انتصاب IP را انجام می دهیم :

 
Router(config-if)#ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0


4- و در نهایت با استفاده از دستور زیر Interface را فعال میکنیم :

 
Router(config-if)#no shut

----------


## Identifier

زمانی که شما در روتر از یک IP زیاد استفاده و آن را ping و یا به آن Telnet میکنید میتوانید به استفاده از دستور ip Host اسمی را به آن انتصاب دهید و دیگر به جای IP آن اسم را وارد کنید :

 
Router(config)#ip host Server3 192.168.0.3


پس از تعریف فوق میتوانید به این صورت به Server3 دسترسی داشته باشید :

Router#ping Server3

با این حساب تمامی موارد زیر با یکدیگر برابرند :

 
Router#server3 = Router#telnet server3 = Router#telnet 192.168.0.3


*موارد کاربردی :*
شاید تا به حال با این مورد مواجه شده باشید که کلمه ای و یا دسترویس را به اشتباه تایپ کرده اید و روتر سعی می کند آن را به IP تبدیل کنید و بایستی برای مدتی منتظر بمانید برای جلوگیری از این امر می توانید از دستور زیر استفاده کنید :

 
Router(config)#no ip domain-lookup


زمانی که با استفاده از Console در حال دیدن تنظیمات و یا پیکر بندی روتر هستید شاید با این مورد مواجه شده باشید که یک خط اطلاعاتی نمایش داده میشود و وضعیت لاین ها را به شما نمایش میدهد و این موجب می شود که شما محلی را که تایپ میکردید گم کنید و مجبور شوید کلید Enter زا بزنید برای جلوگیری از این امر تنظیمات زیر را انجام دهید :

Router(config)#line con 0
Router(config-line)#logging synchronous

*نحوه تنظیم کردن timeout برای Logoff*
دستور زیر timeout را برای logoff کردن کنسول غیر فعال میکند و این مورد خوبی است برای لابراتوار ها اما در واقعیت بسیار خطرناک است :

 
Router(config)#line con 0
Router(config-line)#exec-timeout 0 0


*نحوه ذخیره و ثبت تغییرات
*توجه کنید که تا قبل از اجرای  این دستور با ریستارت کردن روتر تنظیمات به حالت اول خود باز خواهد گشت اما پس از اجرای این دستور تظیمات انجام شده به تنظیمات پیش فرض روتر تبدیل خواهد شد :

Router#copy running-config startup-config

چنانچه بخواهید تنظیمات را بر روی کامپیوتر ارسال کنید از دستور زیر می توانید استفاده کنید :

Router#copy run tftp

*حذف تنظیمات روتر*

جهت حذف تنظیمات روتر میتوانید از دستور erase استفاده کنید اما توجه کنید با استفاده از این دستور بعد از خاموش و روشن کردن روتر ، روتر فاقد هرگونه تنظیمی می باشد و دوباره بایستی عملیات پیکربندی را انجام دهید :
 
Router#erase start

----------


## yalan_oghlan

> توجه : به این دیلیل این سرویس در انتها بایستی غیر فعال شود که در بعضی موارد درAuthtication با مشکل مواجه می شویم.


دوست عزیز، روش فوق در رمز کردن رمزهای عبور رو حتی سیسکو هم پیشنهاد نمی کنه. این دستور به این دلیل تولید شده که بتونه از نمایش رمزهای عبور شما در هنگام اجرای فرمان show به صورت cleartext جلوگیری کنه نه کار دیگه ایی. نرم افزارهای زیادی وجود دارند که به راحتی می تونن روش رمز نگاری فوق رو کرک کنند. 

در ضمن در خصوص مشکل در Authentication  هم بنده تا به حال به مشکلی برخورد نکردم و یا داکیومنتی در این مورد ندیدم. اگر امکان داره لینکی ارائه کنید که در این مورد بنده رو راهنمایی کنه. 

ممنون

----------


## Identifier

> دوست عزیز، روش فوق در رمز کردن رمزهای عبور رو حتی سیسکو هم پیشنهاد نمی کنه. این دستور به این دلیل تولید شده که بتونه از نمایش رمزهای عبور شما در هنگام اجرای فرمان show به صورت cleartext جلوگیری کنه نه کار دیگه ایی. نرم افزارهای زیادی وجود دارند که به راحتی می تونن روش رمز نگاری فوق رو کرک کنند.


مطالب فوق به استناد کتاب CCNA انتشارات Sybex است. و اگر به گفته های بنده توجه کرده باشید این نکته ذکر شده است که :



> *دستور enable secret* 
> این دستور نیز همانند دستور قبلی است با این تفاوت که پسورد به صورت رمز شده ذخیره میشود و توصیه بر این است که از enable secret استتفاده شود . روش تعریف آن هم به شکل زیر است





> ضمن در خصوص مشکل در Authentication هم بنده تا به حال به مشکلی برخورد نکردم و یا داکیومنتی در این مورد ندیدم. اگر امکان داره لینکی ارائه کنید که در این مورد بنده رو راهنمایی کنه.


در صورتی که با IOS نگارش 12.2 اکسس سرور های AS5300 و حتی در بعضی از موارد 2610 کار کرده باشید این مشکل به وضوح مشخص است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## yalan_oghlan

به لینک زیر توجه کنید:

http://www.kazmier.com/computer/cisco-cracker.html

----------


## Identifier

> به لینک زیر توجه کنید:
> http://www.kazmier.com/computer/cisco-cracker.html


این موردی که شما به اون اشاره میکنید در تنها در مورد پسورد نوع 7 صادق است؛ و این نوع پسورد ها از MD5 برای هشینگ Password استفاده می کنند.



xlat = ( 0x64, 0x73, 0x66, 0x64, 0x3b, 0x6b, 0x66, 0x6f, 0x41,
          0x2c, 0x2e, 0x69, 0x79, 0x65, 0x77, 0x72, 0x6b, 0x6c,
          0x64, 0x4a, 0x4b, 0x44, 0x48, 0x53 , 0x55, 0x42 );
while (<>) {
        if (/(password|md5)\s+7\s+([\da-f]+)/io) {
            if (!(length($2) & 1)) {
                $ep = $2; $dp = "";
                ($s, $e) = ($2 =~ /^(..)(.+)/o);
                for ($i = 0; $i < length($e); $i+=2) {
                    $dp .= sprintf "%c",hex(substr($e,$i,2))^$xlat[$s++];
                }
                s/7\s+$ep/$dp/;
            }
        }
        print;



enable secret and enable password
The enable password command should no longer be used. Use the enable secret command for better security. The only instance in which the enable password command might be tested is when the device is running in a boot mode that does not support the enable secret command.
Enable secrets are hashed using the MD5 algorithm. As far as anyone at Cisco knows, it is impossible to recover an enable secret based on the contents of a configuration file (other than by obvious dictionary attacks).
Note: This applies only to passwords set with enable secret, and not to passwords set with enable password. Indeed, the strength of the encryption used is the only significant difference between the two commands.


موفق باشید.

----------


## yalan_oghlan

دوست گرامی،‌ سرویسی که شما از اون نام بردید فقط زمانی کار ساز هستش که شما از کامند Show استفاده می کنید نه چیز دیگه. همانطور که در متن لاتینی که اشاره کردید Enable Secret با Enable Password فرقشون در اینکه در دستور اولی رمز عبور هش شده و به صورت هش شده هم به کاربر نمایش داده میشه. ولی در دستور دوم، رمز عبور به صورت Cleartext توسط کاربر قابل نمایشه که برای رفع این موضوع از سرویس مزبور استفاده می کنند.

اگر مشکلی هست بفرمایید.

----------


## Identifier

> دوست گرامی،‌ سرویسی که شما از اون نام بردید فقط زمانی کار ساز هستش که شما از کامند Show استفاده می کنید نه چیز دیگه. همانطور که در متن لاتینی که اشاره کردید Enable Secret با Enable Password فرقشون در اینکه در دستور اولی رمز عبور هش شده و به صورت هش شده هم به کاربر نمایش داده میشه. ولی در دستور دوم، رمز عبور به صورت Cleartext توسط کاربر قابل نمایشه که برای رفع این موضوع از سرویس مزبور استفاده می کنند.


1- دستور Enable Secret در یک سری IOS هی زمانی که روتر در حالت boot قرار دارد ناشناخته است و در این موارد از Enable Password استفاده می شود. به این دلیل در اینجا بیان شد.
2- به این دلیل Enable Secret قابل Reverse نیست که با توجه به محتویات Configuration هش می شود.
3- Enable Password از نوع 7 است که به راحتی قابل reverse است اما پسورد های از نوع 5 به از روش های پیچیده تری استفاده می کنند .
4- این تاپیک جنبه آموزشی دارد و این نکات بنا به این دلیل در اینجا ذکر شده است.

هیچ مورد مبهمی نه در گفته های بنده و نه در گفته های شما وجود دارد و تنها مسئله ای که شما به آن اشاره کردید منوط به Unsecure بودن آن بود که بنده در سایر پست ها به آن اشاره کرده بودم. و اینکه از این Service استفاده می شود تنها برای جلوگیری از  Cheating های لحظه ای است .

موفق باشید.

----------


## yalan_oghlan

> 1- دستور Enable Secret در یک سری IOS هی زمانی که روتر در حالت boot قرار دارد ناشناخته است و در این موارد از Enable Password استفاده می شود. به این دلیل در اینجا بیان شد.
> 2- به این دلیل Enable Secret قابل Reverse نیست که با توجه به محتویات Configuration هش می شود.
> 3- Enable Password از نوع 7 است که به راحتی قابل reverse است اما پسورد های از نوع 5 به از روش های پیچیده تری استفاده می کنند .


بنده نکته اول رو متوجه نمی شم. میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Identifier

*Which Cisco IOS Image Supports enable secret*? 

Look at your boot image using the show version command from your normal operating mode (Full Cisco IOS image) to see whether the boot image supports the enable secret command. If it does, remove enable password. If the boot image does not support enable secret, note the following caveats: 
Setting an enable password might be unnecessary if you have physical security so that no one can reload the device to the boot image.

If someone has physical access to the device, he can easily subvert the device security without needing to access the boot image.
If you set the enable password to the same as the enable secret, you have made the enable secret as prone to attack as the enable password.
If you set enable password to a different value because the boot image doesn't support enable secret, your router administrators must remember a new password that is used infrequently on ROMs that don't support the enable secret command. By having a separate enable password, administrators may not remember the password when they are forcing downtime for a software upgrade, which is the only reason to log in to boot mode.

----------


## salame_sabz

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم اگه برای اتصال ایوان به اکسس سرور از کابل Rollover استفاده نشه باعث چه مشکلاتی میشه ؟؟؟

الان ما کاربرانی که به ایوان وصل میشن بعد از چند دقیقه قطع میشن و یا به سختی می تونن وصل بشن آیا ممکنه مربوط به نوع کابلی که استفاده می کنیم بشه ؟؟

در ضمن مودم مورد استفاده واف است و اکسس سرور 5300 هشت ایوان

----------


## rezajoon2500

با سلام
بعضی از یوزر ها .قتی کانکت می شند سرعتشون از 14 بالاتر نمی ره 
دوستان اگه لطفی کنند راهنمایی کنند ممنون می شم
AS5300 
ایوان
512 پهنای باند
البته من خودم تست کردم با مودم خودم به یه ای اس پس دیگه که وصل می شدم 46 می داد ولی اینجا 14 می داد

----------


## shakiba2211

با سلام
 نرم افزار NTTACPLUS  رو از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟
 اگه کسی لینکشو داره لطفا معرفی کنه.
 با تشکر

----------


## ShimaSh

سلام
مرسی واسه تمام نوشته های مفیدتون
اگه ممکنه حالتهای مختلف و بیشتر توضیح بدید.
چه فرقی با هم دارند؟

حالت پبکر بندی Line؟
روتر در حالت پیکربندی یک sub interface ؟
روتر در حالت پیکربندی یک interface؟
در حالت سراسری پیکر بندی؟

مرسی

----------


## ShimaSh

> *رمز نگاری کلمات عبور Password Encryption*
> 
> در ابتدا بایستی با استفاده از دستور زیر ابتدا سرویس password Encryption را فعال کنید سپس کلمات عبور را تعریف کنید که آنها به صورت رمز شده ذخیره می شوند در انتهای کار بایستی دوباره سرویس را غیر فعال سازید . پس از غیر فعال کردن این سرویس پسورد ها کماکان به صورت رمز شده باقی می مانند.
> 
> فعال سازی password Encryption :
> 
> 
> Router(config)#service password-encryption
> 
> ...


سلام

این دستور به چه دردی می خوره؟ 

چه کار می کنه؟  :افسرده:

----------


## cybercoder

> این دستور به چه دردی می خوره؟


رمز کردن یا نکردن کلمات عبور!

----------


## ShimaSh

> رمز کردن یا نکردن کلمات عبور!


سلام

مرسی .
اینجا cisco کلمه عبوره؟

----------


## ostad_shams

سلام 
من یک روتر سیسکو دارم که پیکر بندی شده و الان با اون مشکلی ندارم اما فقط با یک ای پی کار می کنه 
از مخابرات 30 ای پی دیگه گرفتم که می خوام همه انها را توی روتر ست کنم لطفا دستورات لازم را جهت اضافه نمودن ای پی ها بنویسید

----------


## ostad_shams

سلام 
من یک روتر سیکو دارم پیکر بندی شده با یک ای پی و مشکلی هم نداره اما حالا از مخابرات 30 ای پی گرفتم که می خوام همه را توی روتر ست کنم لطفا دستورات مربوطه را بنویسید ممنون

----------


## cybercoder

شما می خوای 30 تا IP به روترت بدی یا می خوای روتر 30 تا IP Valid رو به User هات بده که *معمولا* هیچ کدومش توجیه نداره *بجز در موارد خاص*

----------


## ostad_shams

> شما می خوای 30 تا IP به روترت بدی یا می خوای روتر 30 تا IP Valid رو به User هات بده که *معمولا* هیچ کدومش توجیه نداره *بجز در موارد خاص*


یک pc اکانتینگ دارم و حالا می خوام روی یکی دیگه isa نصب کنم و من فقط یک ای پی دارم و برای isa یک ip valid دیگه می خوام برای همین رفتم و 30 ای پی دیگه گرفتم حالا باید توی روتر ست بشه تا بتونم isa  نیز نصب کنم

----------


## Evil 69

میشه در رابطه با SNMP  و Monitor  روتر با اون توضیح بدین ؟

----------


## cybercoder

اگر ISA به Gateway نهایی ( قبل از مودم lease ) باید روتینگ رو بندازید رو ISA
اگر هم که این وره که فرق می کنه ( کابل کراس و ... ) در کل نمیشه همین جوری دقیق گفت باید در محیط یا با نقشه مسئله روشن شه بهتره بسپارید به متخصصی و همون جا ازش یاد بگیرید

----------


## dost_man

ببخشد این ip نوشتی پیش فرض 
است باید به جای ان ip مخابرات بدبم عزیز

----------

